
Quora Topics Ontology - sahillavingia
http://quora.kahseng.com/
======
shashashasha
I wish I could get something more out of this than "Quora has a lot of
interconnected Topics". I've never used Gephi but it seems like there are at
least small ways to start making network diagrams like that more readable.

This visualization of the Marvel social graph does things like coloring
bundles, and surfacing larger node names at higher zoom levels:
<http://exposedata.com/marvel/data1/>

~~~
jbreinlinger
Yeah, Gephi is a combination of one of the neatest and most useless tools I've
seen..

------
hsmyers
Would have liked to have seen some sort of indicator of gross subject---tech
this way pop-culture this way etc. Don't know if the data lends itself to an
axial arrangement, but if so, that would be useful. Interesting none the
less...

------
bravura
Where is the ontology available for download?

If you scraped it, do you mind sharing the scraper and the data?

~~~
gms
The guy works there, so that's probably how he got hold of the data.

------
sabalaba
Much cool in this sector. Quora is doing a great job helping to realize the
dream of the semantic web.

------
ChuckMcM
By the time I looked at it, it was very very slow, and nearly killed firefox.
Love the concept though.

